# what would you do!?



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

I choose C


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I treasure my fish and have to go with A.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

still dont you think it would be pretty hopeless?c,mon getting a large tank within a day for your fish?its pretty hard unless you have a spare 100 on the hand


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can get a 30-40g bucket at walmart or else you'll have to replace your fish once you get another 100g.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

voted C but only if it happens while the stores are open cause i have nowere to put any fish

if i had an accident


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I go with rchan11.

Voted A.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

A


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

SAme here i'd do A

On new years we had a huge party and there was a big ass fight in my living room. It was crazy and everybody was fighting, i so thought my 125 gal was going to get busted, and i quickfully thought the same choices you had above!

And yea i'd pick A


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i'd go for A:nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

has to be A man...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> SAme here i'd do A
> 
> On new years we had a huge party and there was a big ass fight in my living room. It was crazy and everybody was fighting, i so thought my 125 gal was going to get busted, and i quickfully thought the same choices you had above!
> 
> ...


holy crap, if there was a fight at my house and anyone knocked over my 150 i would most likely take em in the back yard and put em down.there is no way in hell people would come into my house and act like that.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > SAme here i'd do A
> ...


oh yeah i pick A casue my fish are my babies.

J-Rod

and so is my girlfriend, casue i know you are goin to read this torie :laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I keep extra egg crate dividers for my two biggest tanks. If i ever have a tank crank or had poison falll in somehow lol i would pop in a divider in a running tank. this could now hold all the fish for the night till morning. Then from there, you fix the tank or replace it and your tank buster goes in a spare tank, big tub or kiddy pool with a sponge filter.







till tanks back up and running. (last resort is to bring him to lfs).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah honestly, you already have the filtration, and if worse comes to worse you can buy a rubbermaid 100 gallon stock tank for 100 bucks, put in your filters and heater and your fish can comfortably stay in there for as long as it takes to get your setup back up and running. I'd definately put it in the 10 gallon and then go buy a tub the next day.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

my 33" snakehead almost broke the glass in his tank


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

A.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

I picked d because a 10-gallon would be to small for all my tank busters. If I let them with my luck I would get caught and get ticket or something. If I sold them to my lfs I would only get 20 bucks for my 2 foot silver arrowana. So I choose D because I have a 50 gallon garbage can that I used to use to do water changes before I got a python and I think that would work for a little while with an air pump until I got another 300 gallon tank for them.

and here is a pic of them


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

too much time and money invested to just let them die


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

redbellypacu said:


> I picked d because a 10-gallon would be to small for all my tank busters. If I let them with my luck I would get caught and get ticket or something. If I sold them to my lfs I would only get 20 bucks for my 2 foot silver arrowana. So I choose D because I have a 50 gallon garbage can that I used to use to do water changes before I got a python and I think that would work for a little while with an air pump until I got another 300 gallon tank for them.
> 
> and here is a pic of them
> [snapback]1036104[/snapback]​


nice tank man, im ordering some datnoids, and i wish my clwon knife would grow to that size ASAP!!

haha


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

i'd go with A, i mean you never know they may still have a chance to live, and well i guess it also depends on how much you care about them


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

A - but not a 10g...i keep a huge plastic tupperware thing for emergencies.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

def A. That was easy poll.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I picked A... but under the assumption that '10 gallon tank' could be substituted with 'giant rubbermaid container' or 'walmart kiddie pool'.

Honestly. Getting one of those kiddie pools at Walmart and just storing it in the basement for just such an even is not a bad idea. I know people who winter their koi in kiddie pools in the basement. They got the pools at the end of the summer at clearance prices from Walmart, stick a filter on 'em, cover it in some chicken wire so no one jumps out, and voila. Indoor pond. Trick to keeping the water cleaner is lower temps and sparse feedings... Most fish can go a long while without eating anyway.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

A


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

the huge rubbermaid tub is a great idea, but what about the water?
what if you have to use fresh water from the tap, wont the fish die, because its non cycled water?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

A. i don't have any fish right now, but that'd be my first choice.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I had to go with A.

I have six tanks in my house and, although moving some fish from one tank into another my cause a few territorial arguments, I think that would be better than letting them go to the the LFS or the big aquarium in the sky.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

doesnt matter what u pick.. whatever container u put them in wont have enough cycled water..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you don't need cycled water for short amounts of time. only when the fish start expelling waste will you have to worry about it. but, if you don't feed the fish and change teh water, it'll do alright for a day or so.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this actually happened to me. There was a HUGE amount of trouble getting the tank in my room so i knew i couldn't do it again. It was a 150ukg tank, and had been repaired....obviously not very well though. I had to sell them fast, so C. If possible i would of kept them though and done A


----------



## R-Fury (Jul 19, 2005)

Would of done choice A.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

fill a bath - what kind of fishkeeper would just let their fish gasp for air and die without trying to save them ?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I chose D. I always have extra storage bins laying around, so I'd just use one of them. They are about 3x2 so they could hold a good sized fish for quite some time


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yup, having large tupperwares around is very handy! In a pinch I'd go the tub route too (depending on chlorine and soap issues).


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I chose D. I would throw them in my pond and hope it's not winter.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

a little silicon will do the trick!!


----------

